# [SOLVED] Network card not showing up in Device Manager.



## jerrytaz (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 Laptop 

This is what dell says it has on it. My question is at the end.
Ship Date: 10/28/2004 
Dell IBU: Americas 

Quantity Parts # Part Description 

1 2C415 ASSEMBLY..., CABLE..., 15.4, LINDBERGH AND KAPALUA... 
1 X4241 LIQUID CRYSTAL DISPLAY..., Wide Extended Graphics Array..., NO-SPWG, 15.4, LENGTH/LONG... 
1 Y4572 ASSEMBLY..., BASE (ASSEMBLY OR GROUP)..., BOTTOM..., BROADCOM CORPORATION..., 8600, COST REDUCED... 
1 1M722 KEYBOARD..., 87, UNITED STATES..., ENGLAND/ENGLISH..., SINGLE POINTING..., D-FAMILY... 
1 F2951 KIT..., CORD..., FLAT, 3F, D3W/3P, PROPOSITION 65..., UNITED STATES... 
1 D5685 PIPE..., HEAT, METAL..., 6MM, LINDBERGH AND KAPALUA... 
1 U7495 PROCESSOR..., 80536, PENTIUM M DOTHAN..., 710, 1.4, TJ85C, B1 
1 4W424 Flash Storage Device..., UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., 64M, SELF MONITORING ANALYSIS & REPORTING TECHNOLOGY... 
2 6G648 DUAL IN-LINE MEMORY MODULE..., 256, 333, 32X64, 8K, 200 
1 5P144 BATTERY..., MALAYSIA DIRECT SHIP..., 11.1V, 9C, LITHIUM..., SONY... 
1 5U092 ASSEMBLY..., ADAPTER..., ALTERNATING CURRENT..., 65W, LITEON..., WORLD WIDE... 
1 F3009 CARD (CIRCUIT)..., GRAPHICS..., NVIDIA..., 32M, NV34, 8600 
1 8267R CONNECTOR..., HEADER..., 2X22, FEMALE..., 2, S, G, 35K, THIRD HEIGHT..., CHIP SET... 
1 N1166 HARD DRIVE..., 40GB, I, 9.5MM, 5.4K, HIT-MRGA 
1 N2999 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., MNY-2K4, STANDARD..., ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT MFGR...., ENGLAND/ENGLISH... 
1 P2643 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., MSENC-2K4, ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT MFGR...., ENGLAND/ENGLISH... 
1 T7166 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., WP-PRDCT-STE12, ENGLAND/ENGLISH..., V2 
1 G7624 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., OVERPACK..., WXPPSP2, COMPACT DISKETTE W/DOCUMENTATION..., ENGLAND/ENGLISH... 
1 G4874 KIT..., DOCUMENTATON ON FLOPPY DISK..., SOFTWARE..., POWERDVD..., 5.1 
1 R3796 ASSEMBLY..., COMPACT DISK READ WRITE/DIGITAL VIDEO DISK DRIVE COMBO..., 24X, IDE (INTEGRATED DRIVE ELECTRONICS) ..., SONY..., DMO 
*1 K3444 CARD (CIRCUIT)..., NETWORK..., MINI PCI CARD..., INTEL2200, NOT APPLICABLE... * 

My problem is with the network card it is not showing up in device manager all that shows up is the 1394, there are other devices that show up like Ethernet controller, multimedia audio controller, network controller, pci modem, video controller(vga compatible) all with the ? and ! Is my network card fried or am I missing something. I had to but a new hard drive in and installed the original OP cd from dell. I removed the card and reinstalled it made sure no dust was present. No luck. this is for a friend who wants to give it to his daughter any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network card not showing up in Device Manager.*

You are missing the chipset drivers, as well as probably the network, sound, and video drivers. Use the service tag # on the machine to access the drivers on the Dell site and download and install them.

I'm going to guess that you re-installed Windows as some point, right?


----------



## jerrytaz (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Network card not showing up in Device Manager.*

Thank you I will try that.


----------



## jerrytaz (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Network card not showing up in Device Manager.*

That was it. Thank you for the direction.


----------

